# I Just Want My Daughter Back’: 3-year-old Girl Abducted From Birmingham Birthday Party



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 13, 2019)

Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney
An Amber Alert has been issued for 3-year-old Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney who was abducted while attending a birthday party at Birmingham's Tom Brown Village public housing community in North Avondale. Kamille was believed to have been taken about 8;30 p.m. Saturday, Oct. 12, 2019.




2 / 10

Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney
Dominic McKinney, 27, the father of 3-year-old Kamille McKinney, pleaded with the public to come forward with any information about his daughter's abduction.




3 / 10

Suspect Vehicle/Kidnapping
Police believe the suspect could be driving a 2001-2006 Toyota Sequoia with beige trim.





4 / 10

Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney
An Amber Alert has been issued for 3-year-old Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney who was abducted while attending a birthday party at Birmingham's Tom Brown Village public housing community in North Avondale. Kamille was believed to have been taken about 8;30 p.m. Saturday, Oct. 12, 2019.




5 / 10

Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney
An Amber Alert has been issued for 3-year-old Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney who was abducted while attending a birthday party at Birmingham's Tom Brown Village public housing community in North Avondale. Kamille was believed to have been taken about 8;30 p.m. Saturday, Oct. 12, 2019.







6 / 10

Kamille "Cupcake" MicKinney
Birmingham police said they are "pulling out all the stops" to find 3-year-old Kamille McKinney, who was abducted Saturday night while at a children's birthday party in the Tom Brown Village public housing community.




7 / 10

Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney
An Amber Alert has been issued for 3-year-old Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney who was abducted while attending a birthday party at Birmingham's Tom Brown Village public housing community in North Avondale. Kamille was believed to have been taken about 8;30 p.m. Saturday, Oct. 12, 2019.





8 / 10

Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney
An Amber Alert has been issued for 3-year-old Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney who was abducted while attending a birthday party at Birmingham's Tom Brown Village public housing community in North Avondale. Kamille was believed to have been taken about 8;30 p.m. Saturday, Oct. 12, 2019.





9 / 10

Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney
An Amber Alert has been issued for 3-year-old Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney who was abducted while attending a birthday party at Birmingham's Tom Brown Village public housing community in North Avondale. Kamille was believed to have been taken about 8;30 p.m. Saturday, Oct. 12, 2019.





10 / 10

Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney
Birmingham police on Sunday flooded the Tom Brown Village public housing community with flyers of missing girl Kamille McKinney.


----------



## meka72 (Oct 13, 2019)

I hope that this poor girl is found unharmed.


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 13, 2019)

I pray she's found safely. This is every parents' nightmare.


----------



## rabs77 (Oct 13, 2019)

Is this a family member abduction situation (estranged parents) or is this an abduction by a complete stranger?


----------



## FriscoGirl (Oct 14, 2019)

BIRMINGHAM, Ala. —

UPDATE: 8:58 p.m. Sunday: "The Birmingham Police Department has made contact with who we believe to be the person of interest in the recently released photos as well as the vehicle. This individual is currently being detained for questioning. 

Police have swarmed the Shadow Wood Circle area of Center Point in search of Kamille McKinney. The SUV police were searching for appears to have been located in the area.

UPDATE: 6:50 p.m. Sunday: The Birmingham Police Department released updated photos of a person of interest in the kidnapping investigation, and the suspect's vehicle, which is a 2001-2006 blue/gray Toyota Sequoia. Also, another phone number to call to contribute information about this case is 205-254-1793.


UPDATE: 4:30 p.m. Sunday: The Birmingham Police Department has opened a tip line to help find Kamille McKinney. That number is 205-297-8413. 

UPDATE : Birmingham police on Sunday released an updated description and images of the vehicle sought in connection with the kidnapping of 3-year-old Kamille McKinney.

The Birmingham Police Department said its looking for a 2001-2006 blue-green Toyota Sequoia with tan or brown trim. *Police said a white woman and black man are believed to be traveling in the SUV and enticing children with candy. *


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 14, 2019)

rabs77 said:


> Is this a family member abduction situation (estranged parents) or is this an abduction by a complete stranger?


I think her parents and other family were at the scene when she got snatched


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Oct 14, 2019)

wow! i got the amber alert. this is so sad. i hope she is found safe and unharmed.


----------



## Laela (Oct 14, 2019)

I got an Amber alert earlier today for Powder  Springs, GA...aboit 3 hrs east of Birmingham  for a white Kia Sorento.. not sure if related  to this kidnapping but I pray that baby is unharmed!


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Oct 14, 2019)

Awwwwwww so heartbreaking.  Bring Cupcake home safe please God.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Oct 15, 2019)

*Suspect charged with child porn. Second suspect on probation for previous kidnapping*

*The Latest on the kidnapping of 3-year-old Kamille “Cupcake” McKinney (all times local):

6 p.m.

On Tuesday afternoon, Chief Patrick Smith of the Birmingham Police Department announced that two “persons of interest” in the abduction case had been arrested on unrelated charges to the investigation.

Patrick Devone Stallworth, 39, of Birmingham, was arrested and charged with four counts of possession of child pornography and three counts of possession of child pornography with the intent to distribute. He is being held on a total bond of $500,000.

Derrick Irisha Brown, 29, was originally charged with kidnapping, but ultimately ha
ultimately had her probation revoked. She is being held with no bond.

“During the investigation, detectives interviewed both subjects in relation to the disappearance of Kamille McKinney,” Smith said. “Although investigators were unable to gather pertinent information on the location of Kamille McKinney, evidence was obtained to allow detectives to obtain warrants on both subjects.”

During the press conference, Smith said he believed there were other people involved in taking McKinney. In addition, Smith said he believes “Cupcake” is still alive.
*


----------



## abigailhiggings (Oct 15, 2019)

Soo thats what that AA was about.. This is just too much... x


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 15, 2019)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> *Patrick Devone Stallworth, 39, of Birmingham, was arrested and charged with four counts of possession of child pornography and three counts of possession of child pornography with the intent to distribute. He is being held on a total bond of $500,000.*
> 
> *Derrick Irisha Brown, 29, was originally charged with kidnapping, but ultimately ha*
> *ultimately had her probation revoked. She is being held with no bond.*


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 15, 2019)

Wait a minute.  Apparently Derrick is not new to abducting kids. 
*Children found safe after taken at gunpoint by mother
UPDATE:
The children have been found safe, and the alert has been canceled, according to ALEA.
ORIGINAL STORY:



*

The Alabama Law Enforcement Agency issued an alert on Friday for three children allegedly taken at gunpoint by their mother.

The Jefferson County Sheriff’s Office is asking for help to locate the non-custodial mother, Derick Irisha Brown.

Brown is accused of taking five-year-old twins Heaven and Heavenly Brown and two-year-old Blessing Nail.

Brown is believed to have family in Fulton County, Dekalb County and Decatur, Georgia.

Authorities say she could be driving a gray Buick SUV.

No photos are currently available of the missing children.


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 16, 2019)

Horrible. Please let her still be alive, and unharmed.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 16, 2019)

I pray that this baby is found safe.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 16, 2019)

I just saw a part of a press conference and they still have not found Cupcake. There had been a false report that she was found but the police have confirmed that she's still missing.


----------



## sheanu (Oct 16, 2019)

Ugh Lord please let this baby be found alive and safe from harm.


----------



## Southernbella. (Oct 17, 2019)

I just saw they're expanding the search to GA and TN.


----------



## Laela (Oct 17, 2019)

Yes, that's why I thought the other AA was related to this case...but it wasn't. I've not yet received another AA but will post if I do!

They need to find this child.


Southernbella. said:


> I just saw they're expanding the search to GA and TN.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 17, 2019)

this poor baby, I pray that she is found unharmed


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 17, 2019)

Praying they find this baby safe and sound.


----------



## Laela (Oct 17, 2019)

Eh? Who bailed him out? That man should not be on the streets... oh my...SMH


*Man detained after Kamille McKinney abduction is freed on bond*
Updated 11:24 AM; Today 10:55 AM





Patrick Stallworth

By Carol Robinson | [email protected]

The man detained in the connection with the abduction of a 3-year-old Birmingham girl has been released from jail after being arrested on unrelated charges.

Patrick Devone Stallworth, 39, bonded out of the Jefferson County Jail at 3:22 a.m., according to jail records. *His bond was set at $500,000 on seven child pornography charges.*

Stallworth and his girlfriend, 29-year-old Derick Irisha Brown, were taken into custody Sunday night after police released surveillance images of the SUV believed to be involved in the abduction of Kamille “Cupcake” McKinney, as well as surveillance photos of Stallworth at a convenience store near Tom Brown Village.

Residents at Woodside Condominiums in Center Point spotted the car and called police. Officers swarmed the complex, arresting Stallworth and Brown.

Stallworth was held for almost 48 hours and then charged with possession of child pornography and possession with intent to distribute child pornography. The images were discovered on his phone during the ongoing investigation into the abduction of Kamille.

None of the photos on Stallworth’s phone were of Kamille, according to authorities. He has not been charged with any crime in connection with Kamille’s disappearance. A preliminary hearing in the child pornography cases is set for Nov. 12.

Brown remains held without bond after authorities filed a motion Tuesday to revoke her bond in a 2018 case in which Brown is accused of abducting her three children from DHR custody.

Brown also uses the name Quentesa Jackson, and she and Stallworth are in a dating relationship.

Birmingham Police Chief Patrick Smith has said investigators have not uncovered any possible relationship between Stallworth, Brown and Kamille’s family members. He has said he believes the pair detained is involved in Kamille’s disappearance.

Birmingham attorney Emory Anthony was appointed Thursday as Stallworth’s attorney. He said he went to speak with him and learned he had been released from jail. Because he has not spoken with his client, Anthony said he could not comment further on the case.

Police say 3-year-old Kamille was abducted about 8:30 p.m. Saturday while attending a birthday party. According to other children in the area at the time, a man was handing out candy to children in the area.

At some point, they said, he snatched a barefoot Kamille and put her into a Toyota SUV and drove off.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 17, 2019)

The only reason I see for this is it is a ploy to gdt him to lead them to Kamille.


----------



## scoobygirl (Oct 18, 2019)

This story is absolutely horrifying. I hope the FBI is brought in and they are under constant surveillance. I can’t imagine the level of depravity that would allow them to snatch a child in front of her family.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 18, 2019)

It's been days now. I really hope that this little girl is found safe and unharmed. This is reminding me of Maleah Davis and Relisha Rudd but I pray that the outcome is different.


----------



## LadyBugsy (Oct 18, 2019)

This case was just on Fox5 in Atlanta with new video showing two toddlers being lured away. The local Birmingham police are looking for volunteers for a grid search


----------



## SoniT (Oct 21, 2019)

I keep checking to see if there are any updates on this adorable little girl. She hasn't been found yet.


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Oct 22, 2019)

They found her body in a dumpster today.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Oct 22, 2019)

https://www.al.com/news/2019/10/kamille-cupcake-mckinneys-body-believed-to-have-been-found.html


----------



## Jmartjrmd (Oct 22, 2019)

I'm so sad.  Monsters!  Evil monsters!  What could a 3 yo do for you sickos.


----------



## MrsMe (Oct 22, 2019)

This is heartbreaking. I scrolled down praying for a positive outcome  That poor angel did not deserve this!
These animals need to get prison justice because the death penalty would be too easy for them!


----------



## Laela (Oct 22, 2019)

I think you'r right with that haunch...they probably freed him to help them with the case..I'm feeling so disgusted right now...



Reinventing21 said:


> The only reason I see for this is it is a ploy to gdt him to lead them to Kamille.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Oct 22, 2019)

I am absolutely heartbroken. That beautiful little baby...This poor family... No words...

I had been holding my breath every time I entered this thread.

I want them to take down everyone involved


----------



## sheanu (Oct 23, 2019)

Smh I was really praying the outcome would be different. The world is such an ugly place.


----------



## AmethystLily (Oct 23, 2019)

Cases like this make me irrationally angry and paranoid. ALL the perps and accomplices involved deserve to be  for what they did to Kamille and all the other children they've hurt!!! (Since I don't want to be banned, I'll let y'all fill in the blanks in place of the emojis).
RIP little angel.


----------



## NijaG (Oct 23, 2019)

May her soul RIP.

The ugliness and darkness seems to be rising in the world. Read an article about the sharp rise of child (babies to 5) molestation/abuse due to increasing demand of child pedophiles who buy pics and videos from the dark web using bitcoins.

I wish there was instant death penalty for these types of crimes.


----------



## SoniT (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm heartbroken. I was praying for a different outcome. Rest in peace Kamille "Cupcake" McKinney. You didn't deserve this at all.


----------



## oneastrocurlie (Oct 23, 2019)

Awful. Awful. Awful.


----------



## RoundEyedGirl504 (Oct 23, 2019)

This has really shaken me. Praying for that baby's family. I would be inconsolable.


----------



## free2bme (Oct 23, 2019)

My heart is so so so heavy. I recently found an old picture of my daughter when she was 3 years old, wearing a similar hairstyle. This hurts.


----------



## natural2008 (Oct 23, 2019)

Ugh, I hate people .  I was hoping she would be found alive.


----------



## gn1g (Oct 23, 2019)

this breaks my heart.  I am not ok


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Oct 23, 2019)

I got nothing..... no words.

Prayers for strength for the family but nothing's going to ease this heartache for a long time.

Rest in peace, angel.


----------



## Farida (Oct 23, 2019)

People are such trash...


----------



## LiftedUp (Oct 23, 2019)

She's three!

There was a very small possibility that she would've accurately been able to identify her abductors! Makes me wonder if they were known to her! May she RIP


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Oct 23, 2019)

I feel so bad for the parents. I know they are blaming themselves. Just awful.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Oct 23, 2019)

prayers for her parents, this is heartbreaking ...how could they discard that baby like trash


----------



## LadyBugsy (Oct 23, 2019)

Da-yum. This stings like she was a family member. My condolences and prayers for us all.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Oct 23, 2019)

What's disturbing for me is that I'm pretty sure whoever did this saw her on the news. They probably killed her days ago


----------



## Laela (Oct 25, 2019)

I do, too... 




FoxxyLocs said:


> *I feel so bad for the parents.* I know they are blaming themselves. Just awful.


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 27, 2019)

What a heartbreaking end. I have umpteen little ones in my family, and it boggles my mind how/why people prey on the innocent and helpless. My nephew is 3 and he is the sweetest ball of sunshine and light... ugh. 
Yes. The death penalty needs to exist for perpetrators of such crimes. There is no rehabilitation for people who abuse infants and toddlers. Yet there are and will continue to be people with longer sentences for non-violent drug related crimes than actual rapists and pedophiles. Despicable.
Paris Milan on Youtube does these fantastic summaries. For anyone wanting to see how the story unfolded, check out her video. I watch on 1.5x and it is considerably shorter viewing.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 27, 2019)

This is awful. 

I'm trying to figure out how a guy who looks strung out got someone willing to put up 10% on a 500k bond for him. They both needed to be in jail until they are sentenced under it. 

smh. I feel for those parents. Babygirl looks like the child of a friend of mine. sm


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Oct 27, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> I'm trying to figure out how a guy who looks strung out got someone willing to put up 10% on a 500k bond for him. They both needed to be in jail until they are sentenced under it.


It may vary from state to state but supposedly if somebody dies before their court appearance,  whoever posted bail gets their money back less fees.   The size of the bail posted for a dude looking that raggedy makes me think he is part of a child porn ring.  The kind of people who will do that to kids won't have a problem making adults disappear.   So this case will be interesting to watch as news develops.


----------



## intellectualuva (Oct 27, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> It may vary from state to state but supposedly if somebody dies before their court appearance,  whoever posted bail gets their money back less fees.   The size of the bail posted for a dude looking that raggedy makes me think he is part of a child porn ring.  The kind of people who will do that to kids won't have a problem making adults disappear.   So this case will be interesting to watch as news develops.



Re: Child trafficking ring

Yeah I had that thought too. Best way for someone to target children of a group is to find someone who could easily move in those neighborhoods to get the kids. White traffickers for white kids, black traffickers for black kids...etc. And it's also why they use women because women and especially young girls are likely to trust other women even if the man doing the talking makes them uneasy. smh.


----------



## dancinstallion (Oct 28, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> This is awful.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how a guy who looks strung out got someone willing to put up 10% on a 500k bond for him. They both needed to be in jail until they are sentenced under it.
> 
> smh. I feel for those parents. Babygirl looks like the child of a friend of mine. sm





Crackers Phinn said:


> It may vary from state to state but supposedly if somebody dies before their court appearance,  whoever posted bail gets their money back less fees.   The size of the bail posted for a dude looking that raggedy makes me think he is part of a child porn ring.  The kind of people who will do that to kids won't have a problem making adults disappear.   So this case will be interesting to watch as news develops.



Isn't that how they busted the Subway guy for child porn because he bailed his friend out that was locked up for child porn as well.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 10, 2019)

*Meth, sedative found in Kamille ‘Cupcake’ McKinney’s body, court testimony reveals *
NEWS


by: CBS 42 Web Staff

Posted: Dec 10, 2019 / 03:09 PM EST / Updated: Dec 10, 2019 / 03:09 PM EST






BIRMINGHAM, Ala. (WIAT) — During a hearing Tuesday for Patrick Stallworth, a suspect in the killing of a 3-year-old Birmingham girl, the court found probable cause to send his capital murder case to a grand jury.

Stallworth, 39, was charged in late October with capital murder, alongside 29-year-old Derick Irisha Brown, in Kamille “Cupcake” McKinney’s death. Stallworth and Brown have been persons of interest in the case ever since the toddler’s abduction from a party at the Tom Brown Village public housing community on Saturday, Oct. 12. McKinney died of asphyxiation that same day, investigators said. Her body was recovered 10 days later in a dumpster at a north Jefferson County landfill.

According to the prosecution’s argument, the evidence reveals Stallworth and Brown were together for the entirety of the Saturday McKinney disappeared. They say, around noon that day near Tom Brown Village, Stallworth and Brown offered candy to middle school girls. Surveillance video shows Stallworth purchasing candy at a Shell station near Tom Brown just minutes before interacting with the girls. Surveillance video from a Center Point Parkway gas station also shows Stallworth purchasing a pill for erectile dysfunction and an energy drink later that night. Prosecutors said phone records substantiate Stallworth’s admission that he was at the Tom Brown Village on Oct. 12. Stallworth admitted to giving children candy at the housing authority, prosecutors said. The prosecution also pointed to a video from a Tom Brown resident showing an interaction between a man and children, who then follow him off-camera. 

During lead homicide Detective Jonathan Ross’ testimony Tuesday, he said children told Birmingham police investigators they saw McKinney get into a vehicle matching the description of Stallworth’s SUV. The children said the driver had been handing out candy at Tom Brown Village, Ross testified.

Evidence from a mattress inside the suspects’ apartment indicates blood and a mixture of DNA from Stallworth, Brown, and McKinney, prosecutors said. Prosecutors said meth and Trazodone, the latter of which was prescribed to Stallworth for sleep, was found in McKinney’s system.

According to the defense, there was no DNA evidence of a sexual assault and no indication that she was killed or abducted by Stallworth. The defense claims he went to sleep at his apartment and upon waking, saw Brown and McKinney on the couch. Stallworth then told Brown to take McKinney back home before he fell asleep again, the defense said. According to the defense, when Stallworth woke up, Brown was next to him in bed, and there was no sign of the child. 

Prosecutors said Stallworth was interviewed multiple times and denied knowing anything about McKinney. After her body was found, he told investigators a different story. His defense says he lied in earlier interviews because “he loved Brown.” The defense says Stallworth’s presence at his apartment is not evidence of a crime and that it was Brown who told investigators where to find McKinney’s body.

Originally scheduled to be held jointly with Stallworth’s preliminary hearing, Brown’s hearing is taking place Friday before Judge Clyde Jones. If convicted, Stallworth and Brown could face the death penalty.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 10, 2019)

So his defense is snitching on the lady.  He was sleep during the whole thing and initially lied out of love. 
Welp, them surveillance tapes is telling another story that ain't go beat them capital murder charges.


----------



## intellectualuva (Dec 10, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> So his defense is snitching on the lady.  He was sleep during the whole thing and initially lied out of love.
> Welp, them surveillance tapes is telling another story that ain't go beat them capital murder charges.



Yep. Hope he burns.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 10, 2019)

Execution.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 11, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> Execution.


Yep,  and go ahead and ship those fools to Texas so it'll go faster.  No point in wasting taxpayer's money longer than necessary.


----------



## GinnyP (Dec 11, 2019)

Reinventing21 said:


> Execution.


The only execution I would accept would be his hands and feet tied and he’s up side down.
Have five people cutting and slowly stabbing his p...... and balls.
Then bring in 15 alligators or lions that haven’t eaten for days.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 13, 2019)

Just saw an article that said the baby was sexually assaulted. I can not imagine the hell her parents are going through


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 13, 2019)

*Testimony: Kamille ‘Cupcake’ McKinney was sexually assaulted before her murder *
KAMILLE "CUPCAKE" MCKINNEY


by: Ariel Cochran, Emma Simmons

Posted: Dec 13, 2019 / 10:03 AM CST / Updated: Dec 13, 2019 / 01:25 PM CST

BIRMINGHAM, Ala. (WIAT) — The capital murder case against the female suspect in 3-year-old Kamille “Cupcake” McKinney’s murder will go before a grand jury.

Derick Irisha Brown, 29, appeared in court Friday after being charged with capital murder in the Birmingham toddler’s death. Brown, along with 39-year-old Patrick Stallworth, were charged in late October after the girl’s body was found Oct. 22 in a dumpster at a North Alabama landfill. 






Patrick Stallworth (left) and Derick Brown (right) (Courtesy of the Birmingham Police Department)
The pair were named persons of interest in the case shortly after McKinney’s abduction from a birthday party at the Tom Brown Village public housing community on Saturday, Oct. 12. McKinney died of asphyxiation that same day, investigators said. 





Derick Brown in court on Dec. 12 (CBS 42)
During Brown’s court appearance, Birmingham Police Detective Jonathan Ross said Brown testified in an interview that she saw Stallworth sexually assault McKinney in their apartment. 

Brown’s defense claims that the FBI DNA report showed that Stallworth’s DNA was found on McKinney’s fingernails and Brown’s was not. Brown’s defense provided a jail photo in which a small scratch is visible on Stallworth’s torso.

In Stallworth’s court appearance earlier this week, prosecutors argued that Brown was with him for the entirety of the Saturday McKinney disappeared. Prosecutors say that on that day around noon, the couple was seen offering candy to middle school girls near Tom Brown Village.

According to a witness statement presented in court Friday, Brown said to another young female that day, “We were looking for someone who looks just like you.”

In Stallworth’s court appearance, prosecutors said evidence from a mattress inside the suspects’ apartment indicated a mixture of blood and DNA from Brown, Stallworth and McKinney. Meth and Trazadone, a sedative prescribed to Stallworth, was found in McKinney’s system, testimony revealed during Stallworth’s hearing. His defense team argued he was asleep for much of the time McKinney was at their apartment.

In his final statements Friday, Judge Clyde Jones said it’s evident that Brown and Stallworth worked together and that one or both of them sexually abused McKinney and caused her death.

If convicted, Brown and Stallworth could face the death penalty.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## shasha8685 (Dec 13, 2019)

These monsters were working together.  The fact that they were originally targeting middle school girls tells me that the gf was there to make the girls feel "comfortable" and make it easier to lure into their car.

Sick freaks.


----------



## Reinventing21 (Dec 13, 2019)

I could barely read that last article due to rage clouding my vision. They were working together and both can be executed very slowly...


----------



## IslandMummy (Dec 15, 2019)

They need to be shot


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Dec 17, 2019)

IslandMummy said:


> They need to be shot


They need to be put into an electric chair that isn't working right so they can feel every jolt!


----------

